# Some of you Dawg fans....



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Are just pathetic! I mean, down right, pathetic! 

Pull in your bottom lip, quit your dang whining and let's get ready for the Vols in Knoxville..

I swear, some of you guys are crying like the morons over on Vol Nation..


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2015)

I was ready Saturday at bama...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Chin up doggies.   Y'all got beat, it happens.  Vol game few days out and nothing but crickets  can be heard.  WTH


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

It is their God given right as Dawg fans to  get over hyped on their team only to be let down when they are at their highest.

At least it was a better team this year and not USCe or Ga Tech.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> It is their God given right as Dawg fans to  get over hyped on their team only to be let down when they are at their highest.
> 
> At least it was a better team this year and not USCe or Ga Tech.



They're supposed to be used to it though


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are just pathetic! I mean, down right, pathetic!
> 
> Pull in your bottom lip, quit your dang whining and let's get ready for the Vols in Knoxville..
> 
> I swear, some of you guys are crying like the morons over on Vol Nation..



What's pathetic is the play and pre-game mess that that team showed on Saturday.   Also pathetic is the belief you have that it will actually change this year, or last year, or next year.  It won't.  Accept it for all it's every gonna be, a 9 or 10 win team and you'll have much better Saturdays in the fall.  So there will be 2 more losses, good chance that 1 of those is this coming Saturday.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

LEGHORN said:


> What's pathetic is the play and pre-game mess that that team showed on Saturday.   Also pathetic is the belief you have that it will actually change this year, or last year, or next year.  It won't.  Accept it for all it's every gonna be, a 9 or 10 win team and you'll have much better Saturdays in the fall.  So there will be 2 more losses, good chance that 1 of those is this coming Saturday.



Yep.  UGA is the Wisconsin of the Southeast, which is something 80% of fans would gladly trade for.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> They're supposed to be used to it though



They have it down to a science.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2015)

A lot of 1 loss teams have won NCs. If y'all want to pack it in......fine by me.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> A lot of 1 loss teams have won NCs. If y'all want to pack it in......fine by me.



Nice win the other night. Congrats and thanks. I see where Coach Mac is getting it done the right way there so far. I always liked him and certainly saw his offensive style the other night. Great win and again thank you. I think that puts Bama back in the drivers seat. I see Ole Miss losing at least one more possibly two and the conference coming down to the LSU Bama game. I like our chances with our run defense against LSU. Texas A&M also will be playing a part in the outcome.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Nice win the other night. Congrats and thanks. I see where Coach Mac is getting it done the right way there so far. I always liked him and certainly saw his offensive style the other night. Great win and again thank you. I think that puts Bama back in the drivers seat. I see Ole Miss losing at least one more possibly two and the conference coming down to the LSU Bama game. I like our chances with our run defense against LSU. Texas A&M also will be playing a part in the outcome.



Bama will stomp LSU, no doubt about that.  aTm is the game y'all better be ready for.  LSU plays into your strengths, aTm plays into your weaknesses.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re:*

Only 1 loss to a great team so it's too early to tell on the Dawgs and whether or not they will be able to snap back this week and the rest of the season.  I would like to see some fight in the players (on the field) and more so, some fight in the coaches.  It's easy to beat average teams without much preparation.  A real team is ready every week and I have not seen that much recently in the Dawgs!

I'm still watching and I'm still supporting but 1 more loss and I'm going to do a lot more deer hunting!!!

But Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

What was everyone expecting to see with an unproven QB?? A National Championship? Really? I'm the biggest UGA homer there is but if anyone actually believed that, you are 

I joked about it and still will. I do think we can get to the Dome and win the East.

We have NO QUARTER BACK!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

LEGHORN said:


> What's pathetic is the play and pre-game mess that that team showed on Saturday.   Also pathetic is the belief you have that it will actually change this year, or last year, or next year.  It won't.  Accept it for all it's every gonna be, a 9 or 10 win team and you'll have much better Saturdays in the fall.  So there will be 2 more losses, good chance that 1 of those is this coming Saturday.



Maybe you should root for another team..  Auburn could be a good choice.. They get a lot of the UGA rejects..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  UGA is the Wisconsin of the Southeast, which is something 80% of fans would gladly trade for.



Hmmm.... FSU wins a NC and after the season we take your defensive coordinator.. Wonder what Pruitt saw? Go troll in another thread Nole..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2015)

I watched the replay last night,...and frankly UGA did not play all that poorly, in fact, i thought the D looked pretty good with just a few breakdowns.
Offensively it's tough to focus all the blame on Lambert, BAMA only rushed 4 and occasionally brought a 5th which means that the secondary had more men in coverage than UGA had receivers...and like I mentioned in a pre-game thread "my assessment" BAMA's secondary is much improved.
UGA played hard till the end,...and they are still pretty young...I think they'll bounce back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I watched the replay last night,...and frankly UGA did not play all that poorly, in fact, i thought the D looked pretty good with just a few breakdowns.
> Offensively it's tough to focus all the blame on Lambert, BAMA only rushed 4 and occasionally brought a 5th which means that the secondary had more men in coverage than UGA had receivers...and like I mentioned in a pre-game thread "my assessment" BAMA's secondary is much improved.
> UGA played hard till the end,...and they are still pretty young...I think they'll bounce back.



Don't tell that to some of the fans on here..

Glad our kids are focusing on the Vols today and not acting like some here..


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I watched the replay last night,...and frankly UGA did not play all that poorly, in fact, i thought the D looked pretty good with just a few breakdowns.
> Offensively it's tough to focus all the blame on Lambert, BAMA only rushed 4 and occasionally brought a 5th which means that the secondary had more men in coverage than UGA had receivers...and like I mentioned in a pre-game thread "my assessment" BAMA's secondary is much improved.
> UGA played hard till the end,...and they are still pretty young...I think they'll bounce back.



I agree with most of this.
My assessment:
Special teams costed us.
Our offensive line was outmatched by their D line.
Our coaches should have tried run outside the tackles.  This one still perplexes me.  You know your opponent's strength is stopping the inside run, it's rainin grits, you've got plenty of playmakers with speed to get to the edge, but you keep pounding the ball between the tackles for 2 yards at the time.
The boys played hard and didn't quit.  Without the blocked punt and the pick 6, I think we still woulda lost but it would have been a closer game.  Momentum--especially in a game like that--is crucial in college football.  There were very few times on Saturday when we had a chance to really get the momentum rolling in our favor, and no chance after the blocked punt.  Watching the line of scrimmage for the first 4 series told the tale.

either bama is better than i thought or we are worse than i thought.  Maybe a little bit of both.

Season's far from over, and we'll have to lose next Saturday before I'm ready to hop on the Fire CMR bandwagon


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Ramsey looked good. He had a lot of zip on his throws they just landed in the wrong team hands. In a way I was glad this happened because I was sick and tired of hearing put Ramsey in!! Richt has a lot of issues but developing QB's is not one of them. I hate it for Ramsey but loved it for all the recliner coaches.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> I agree with most of this.
> My assessment:
> Special teams costed us.
> Our offensive line was outmatched by their D line.
> ...



I agree with some of this but bama was stopping the  outside run as well. When we couldn't throw the ball they just head hunted from there.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I watched the replay last night,...and frankly UGA did not play all that poorly, in fact, i thought the D looked pretty good with just a few breakdowns.
> Offensively it's tough to focus all the blame on Lambert, BAMA only rushed 4 and occasionally brought a 5th which means that the secondary had more men in coverage than UGA had receivers...and like I mentioned in a pre-game thread "my assessment" BAMA's secondary is much improved.
> UGA played hard till the end,...and they are still pretty young...I think they'll bounce back.



You're a gentleman and a scholar Rip and you did indeed nail it in your assessment. The problem for us Dawg fans is not that we lost. It's that we lost so badly and the team's play was not indicative of what they are capable of. Had we lost in a closely contested game that would be acceptable though still painful. Sadly that was not the case. We played poorly in a game that was supposed to showcase the fact we are a contender. That may be the case late in November but right now I'm not seeing it. We look very vulnerable to teams like the Vols, the Gators and the Barn. Except for the Vols they all took a step forward this weekend and we made a giant leap backwards. 

The Vols will be hungry for a win next Saturday and they will be keen as mustard. I hope the Dawgs are mad as Hades about their performance and that translates into a win.

Alabama played like champions in a game filled with adversities - visitors, hype and rain and in spite of the few miscues they made they sucked it up and put it to us. At least our players got to see first hand what it's going to take to get to the next level. Whether they learned from this experience is yet to be seen. Same for our coaches.

Maybe we will see ya'll again in Atlanta. It's too early to tell. If we do I hope we don't embarrass ourselves again. This team has championship talent but you wouldn't know it by their play last Saturday. Their bark was weak and they had no bite.

Just for Slayer so he doesn't commit suicide in the trailer park in Chatsworth- Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Just for Slayer so he doesn't commit suicide in the trailer park in Chatsworth- Go Dawgs!





One thing I do know is that we are 5 weeks into football and there is not 1 clear front runner.. Heck, their isn't a clear #1 QB in the country. I've not such a huge mess of teams with inconsistent play like this year, ever!

Go DAWGS! 

For those that don't support these kids, good riddance! You were the folks that jumped on the wagon after Richt won his 1st SEC Championship and made getting tickets a pain in the rear..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> A lot of 1 loss teams have won NCs. If y'all want to pack it in......fine by me.



Not happening! We had some delusional fans fall off the wagon but Jacksonville will be full of Dawgs! That, you can take to the bank!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.... FSU wins a NC and after the season we take your defensive coordinator.. Wonder what Pruitt saw?



His last National Championship?

A coed who _wasn't _his fiance'?

  followed by 

Honestly, though.  I wish we still had him.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not happening! We had some delusional fans fall off the wagon but Jacksonville will be full of Dawgs! That, you can take to the bank!



You just got rid of the ones you really don't want anyway.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Honestly, though.  I wish we still had him.



I know you do!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You just got rid of the ones you really don't want anyway.



Those are the ones that forget these Dawgs dished out beating's worse than what we took Saturday to Auburn and Missouri last year. 

This Dawg is ready for UT!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those are the ones that forget these Dawgs dished out beating's worse than what we took Saturday to Auburn and Missouri last year.
> 
> This Dawg is ready for UT!



You better be.  If y'all come out flat and lose......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You better be.  If y'all come out flat and lose......



Epic Melt down would occur


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You better be.  If y'all come out flat and lose......



Than we lose! Won't change the fact that I bleed Red & Black! I'm not like some of the folks on this board or ones that fly the "G" on the trucks..

The Vol fans on here are a prime example.. This win Saturday would have them singing praises about ol Butch regardless of his record.. 

I just don't see it. Our boys will be ready to make a statement Saturday.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You better be.  If y'all come out flat and lose......



I will find out after coming out of the woods and it will be "Oh well, at least I enjoyed a good hunt. Time for some Crown & 7 and dinner."


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Than we lose, and I have to move to 4 X 4's trailer park, marry his sheep, and produce an offspring like the one in Matthew6's avatar.



Yep, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 5, 2015)

Well Slayer, I too bleed red and black but even I'm not so dillusional to know the fact that UGA sucked rear saturday.  Lambert looked scared before the game started.  When you drop 2 passes with no pressure or contact and you're a veteran QB, that's just inexcusable.  Call it bandwagonning if you want, but the fact remains UGA got out coached, out played and out manned.  plain and simple.  And frankly, I'm tired of having to deal with the same ol outcome EVERY YEAR.  It starts from the top.  When UGA taunted the Tide before the game while Bama was working out, Richt should have called em down.  Saban controlled his guys.  They don't do that kinda Mickey Mouse grade school stuff and it showed. They came to play football. And they did. UGA was once again unprepared to handle a good team that came to play.  Yes I think Richt should go, at least as head coach.  You ask who else is there.  who knows.  but I do know UGA will not win  Nat Title under Richt. And yes I think is a great guy and mentor, but unfortunately those things don't always mean a title.  And if you're satisfied with a good morally coached team then stop expecting a Nat Title and just accept a 2 to 4 loos season.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 5, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Well Slayer, I too bleed red and black but even I'm not so dillusional to know the fact that UGA sucked rear saturday.  Lambert looked scared before the game started.  When you drop 2 passes with no pressure or contact and you're a veteran QB, that's just inexcusable.  Call it bandwagonning if you want, but the fact remains UGA got out coached, out played and out manned.  plain and simple.  And frankly, I'm tired of having to deal with the same ol outcome EVERY YEAR.  It starts from the top.  When UGA taunted the Tide before the game while Bama was working out, Richt should have called em down.  Saban controlled his guys.  They don't do that kinda Mickey Mouse grade school stuff and it showed. They came to play football. And they did. UGA was once again unprepared to handle a good team that came to play.  Yes I think Richt should go, at least as head coach.  You ask who else is there.  who knows.  but I do know UGA will not win  Nat Title under Richt. And yes I think is a great guy and mentor, but unfortunately those things don't always mean a title.  And if you're satisfied with a good morally coached team then stop expecting a Nat Title and just accept a 2 to 4 loos season.



^^^^^^. This


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 5, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Well Slayer, I too bleed red and black but even I'm not so dillusional to know the fact that UGA sucked rear saturday.  Lambert looked scared before the game started.  When you drop 2 passes with no pressure or contact and you're a veteran QB, that's just inexcusable.  Call it bandwagonning if you want, but the fact remains UGA got out coached, out played and out manned.  plain and simple.  And frankly, I'm tired of having to deal with the same ol outcome EVERY YEAR.  It starts from the top.  When UGA taunted the Tide before the game while Bama was working out, Richt should have called em down.  Saban controlled his guys.  They don't do that kinda Mickey Mouse grade school stuff and it showed. They came to play football. And they did. UGA was once again unprepared to handle a good team that came to play.  Yes I think Richt should go, at least as head coach.  You ask who else is there.  who knows.  but I do know UGA will not win  Nat Title under Richt. And yes I think is a great guy and mentor, but unfortunately those things don't always mean a title.  And if you're satisfied with a good morally coached team then stop expecting a Nat Title and just accept a 2 to 4 loos season.



x2


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 5, 2015)

Dude called finebaum today and summed it up..as long as he goes on a football show or gives a few speeches and reads a few scriptures he will stay at Uga. And he was a Uga fan so he said. 

I honestly don't mind some Uga fans. Some of my best buddies are but the diff in them are they do not start hollerin nat champ best team ever after playing 4 cupcakes. Everyone else knew Uga hadn't played a team that even challenged them enough to say they were good. Like me and a lot said Bama is a great team and they showed the world the real Uga team. If some of you wouldn't hype them up 3 weeks in year in and out ppl wouldn't make fun of Uga so much. They are good but not a top 4 team sorry. And it's on the coach..Bama doesn't have 30 point difference in talent! 
Say what you want about 10rc but I haven't once said we'd be great. I said 8 wins tops and or the Uga game is the game for the east. But football was played and we lost 3 games we had won. Life goes on for me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dude called finebaum today and summed it up..as long as he goes on a football show or gives a few speeches and reads a few scriptures he will stay at Uga. And he was a Uga fan so he said.
> 
> I honestly don't mind some Uga fans. Some of my best buddies are but the diff in them are they do not start hollerin nat champ best team ever after playing 4 cupcakes. Everyone else knew Uga hadn't played a team that even challenged them enough to say they were good. Like me and a lot said Bama is a great team and they showed the world the real Uga team. If some of you wouldn't hype them up 3 weeks in year in and out ppl wouldn't make fun of Uga so much. They are good but not a top 4 team sorry. And it's on the coach..Bama doesn't have 30 point difference in talent!
> Say what you want about 10rc but I haven't once said we'd be great. I said 8 wins tops and or the Uga game is the game for the east. But football was played and we lost 3 games we had won. Life goes on for me.



you doing the avatar bet.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you doing the avatar bet.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not happening! We had some delusional fans fall off the wagon but Jacksonville will be full of Dawgs! That, you can take to the bank!



That game isn't about the team records. People go because its Florida-Georgia . I'm sure there will be plenty of blue and orange greeting y'all !


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

The Gators have a HC again that's for sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What was everyone expecting to see with an unproven QB?? A National Championship? Really?



"DAWGS will win it all"- BrowningSlayer 7/13/15


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

There the non fans go again saying we over hyped our team and thought we would beat Alabama. Every fan I talked to before the game, including my sons thought we had very little chance of beating them. And no, we don't do it every year, it just makes others feel good to make believe we do. UGA fans have learned long ago not to get over excited by what is said in the newspapers and by the so called experts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Well Slayer, I too bleed red and black but even I'm not so dillusional to know the fact that UGA sucked rear saturday.  Lambert looked scared before the game started.  When you drop 2 passes with no pressure or contact and you're a veteran QB, that's just inexcusable.  Call it bandwagonning if you want, but the fact remains UGA got out coached, out played and out manned.  plain and simple.  And frankly, I'm tired of having to deal with the same ol outcome EVERY YEAR.  It starts from the top.  When UGA taunted the Tide before the game while Bama was working out, Richt should have called em down.  Saban controlled his guys.  They don't do that kinda Mickey Mouse grade school stuff and it showed. They came to play football. And they did. UGA was once again unprepared to handle a good team that came to play.  Yes I think Richt should go, at least as head coach.  You ask who else is there.  who knows.  but I do know UGA will not win  Nat Title under Richt. And yes I think is a great guy and mentor, but unfortunately those things don't always mean a title.  And if you're satisfied with a good morally coached team then stop expecting a Nat Title and just accept a 2 to 4 loos season.



You bleed Red & Black... Hmmmm.. So I guess we should just go back to Donnan or Ray Goof for those great years...

Or wait, maybe we should go to your glory days of cheering for the Pinstripes of the NY Yankee's and not the Braves...

So, under your ARM CHAIR counseling, let's fire Mark Richt.!! Who are we going to bring in? Just like your beloved Yankee's...  When was their last Championship? How many coaches did they go through with the LARGEST payroll in baseball for, how many years now?

You don't even support the Falcons.. 

You bleed Red & Black and support no team but one's that have had the largest bandwagon fans ever.. 

So when did you start to Bleed Red & Black? My guess would be right after Richt won the SEC..

For a guy that bleeds Red& Black, you are the kind of guy we don't need pulling for UGA! 

Please do ALL of us a favor and take your Yankee loving rear end up north where you belong!! 

Sorry bub, I'm a GEORGIA boy and I support my teams regardless what they do! From the Falcons, to the Braves, to the Hawks (which I care less about basketball), to ANY home town team including Tech and Southern.. Oh and BTW... GO DAWGS!

Yeah, let's fire Mark Richt and see where Jacob (that#1 QB recruit) goes...

Richt has done a lot of great things in our program and the future looks really bright with who we have coming in. We are missing a QB and we are about to get him dressed out in the Red & Black!

If you don't like it, you could always pull for Syracuse!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> ^^^^^^. This





HunterJoe24 said:


> x2



And I ask you two the same question... Where were we before Richt? 

Oh wait, we looked like UT does now! Well, not that bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2015)

You tell 'em Slayer !!!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I ask you two the same question... Where were we before Richt?
> 
> Oh wait, we looked like UT does now! Well, not that bad!



Dang slayer , I had tried to forget those years! You just made me a little sick thinking about that mess. GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Alabama played like champions in a game filled with adversities - visitors, hype and rain and in spite of the few miscues they made they sucked it up and put it to us.



^^^this right here  says it all^^^^


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn could be a good choice.. They get a lot of the UGA rejects..



Please send us some more. AU needs to win another SEC Championship and play for a NC. Compare Newton and Marshall to recruited guys like JJ and Sean White.......I like the transfers better.  On the other hand looks like the transfers might not work out so well for UGA.....see Lambert


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2015)

skeeter24 said:


> Please send us some more. AU needs to win another SEC Championship and play for a NC.



I think Auburn should focus on winning a football game..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who are we going to bring in?



Saban. Even he has a price.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Saban. Even he has a price.



Saban:   "I will remain the head football coach at Alabama".


Espn: BREAKING NEWS, Saban has accepted an offer from Uga to become the next head coach for the Bulldogs



Pg 3


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Saban:   "I will remain the head football coach at Alabama".
> 
> 
> Espn: BREAKING NEWS, Saban has accepted an offer from Uga to become the next head coach for the Bulldogs
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Saban. Even he has a price.





SpotandStalk said:


> Saban:   "I will remain the head football coach at Alabama".
> 
> 
> Espn: BREAKING NEWS, Saban has accepted an offer from Uga to become the next head coach for the Bulldogs
> ...





Elfii, not so sure.. I think Saban has sold his soul already..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Elfii, not so sure.. I think Saban has sold his soul already..



Everybody is for sale for the right price no matter how many times they have sold themselves before.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Everybody is for sale for the right price no matter how many times they have sold themselves before.



Yep...Just ask 6.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep...Just ask 6.



Thugs b 4 sell but thug gangstas gets top dollah.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2015)

I lost a few FB friends making a few jokes about the Dawgs losing.. Man I took a beating over SC losing to the Dawgs.. Eyerecon they  couldn't handle it.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You bleed Red & Black... Hmmmm.. So I guess we should just go back to Donnan or Ray Goof for those great years...
> 
> Or wait, maybe we should go to your glory days of cheering for the Pinstripes of the NY Yankee's and not the Braves...
> 
> ...



Nah Slayer boy, good try tho. I too remember Donnan and Goff.   And I do think Richt has improved the team over them.  But I'm not so dumb as to think HE is the only coach in college football.  You can if you want.  And as far as rooting for the Falcons and the braves.  I'm sorry man, everyone has problems.  And if you are as smart as you try to act, the Yankees haven't always been the highest paid team in baseball.  And even until just a few years ago, when they were, why didn't that money buy them 2 or 3 more rings.  The Dodgers now hold the richest team title and where are they.  So go fly that lame kite somehwere else.  You pretend like Richt is the best coach in football. And I really do admire your "I'm  Ga boy homerism. But so am I. Born here, and raised here. But I also ain't so dumb as to think that there are better coaches out there.  Who know, just becasue a coach sucks at 1 place don't mean he will suck somewhere else.  I despise Spurrier, but he has definitely turned USCe around too, and with lots less talent.  Itssafe to say that he could possibly win a National title at UGA.  Tell me why not, same as Saban.

You reply all big and tough and throw out your little man syndrome card, I'm a Ga Boy and love my teams card. OOOOOOO so what.  If you think Richt is the best coach ever, then OK.  I don't.  And I'm not the only one, so go cry and rant to your little grade school friends Slayer.  Elfiii seems to think Richt isn't the best, why not pitch your little hissy fit to him.  (which was very impressive btw).  

Ok on a serious note. Who do you think the problem is then?  If the coach is over the team, and they play poorly or act dumb, who is to blame?  1 thing I have noticed with Richt, and you probably can't see thru your die hard Ga boy homerism glasses is that Richt will stick with a guy too long. It was clear to everyone watching the game that Lambert was in over his head, and he tried Ramsey for 1 series, ther is anothe rQB there name Bauta, why not give him a shot.  And even if Ramsey thru a pick on his first series, heck Lambert dropped the ball twice.  And yet Richt doesn't even act like it was a big deal.  But I'm sure you think thats ok.  I have coached before, the best player plays, regardless if he has 1 yr or 5 yrs experience.   Soooooo go ahead and drink that Richt kool aid man.  I still think it's ultimately his fault that the players are never ready it seems.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 7, 2015)

If this were any other business, and the Boss (Richt) was given the best employees, great facilities, best resources, and didn't produce at the top of the industry. Would he still have a job?

I think the "Who we gonna get" argument is tired and irrelevant. There is someone out there. You don't hold on to something thats not working, because of the fear of the unknown.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 7, 2015)

Beat Bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Beat Bama



thug


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2015)

He said boy


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 7, 2015)

Just curious what you guys would think about CMR if and its a big if, Florida wins the East with first year head coach CJM. That program has been a dumpster fire for the past three years or so. Would that make you look at CMR any differently. CJM has appeared to have changed the culture down there.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Just curious what you guys would think about CMR if and its a big if, Florida wins the East with first year head coach CJM. That program has been a dumpster fire for the past three years or so. Would that make you look at CMR any differently. CJM has appeared to have changed the culture down there.



I wouldn't be surprised. There have been several coaches win the big game that started with a new team since he has been at UGA. One school has had two coaches go to the big game since he has been here. Some of our fans act like nobody is out there. Well...CJM was out there when there when nobody was available. So is another guy. BTW, that dumpster fire beat us last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Just curious what you guys would think about CMR if and its a big if, Florida wins the East with first year head coach CJM. That program has been a dumpster fire for the past three years or so. Would that make you look at CMR any differently. CJM has appeared to have changed the culture down there.



I would want a change if, and it is a big if, I thought we could improve our lot in life. Maybe we are at the pinnacle of what CMR can do or what the program could be no matter who the coach was. I for one think the program should be at a little higher level than it is now. I also understand that there are programs out there that would kill to be where we are. There is a lot of talent in the state and I think we let to many get away and that we should never, ever get in the position of having to depend on a QB that cant cut it at UVA. CMR has struggled in the big games, but without him those games may not have been big. It is a quandary that UGA fans live with. Kinda like the Purgatory of college football. Love them Dawgs either way.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would want a change if, and it is a big if, I thought we could improve our lot in life. Maybe we are at the pinnacle of what CMR can do or what the program could be no matter who the coach was. I for one think the program should be at a little higher level than it is now. I also understand that there are programs out there that would kill to be where we are. There is a lot of talent in the state and I think we let to many get away and that we should never, ever get in the position of having to depend on a QB that cant cut it at UVA. CMR has struggled in the big games, but without him those games may not have been big. It is a quandary that UGA fans live with. Kinda like the Purgatory of college football. Love them Dawgs either way.


We also have a lot of good players that come and go that never see the field. That has affected our depth. No way we should be left with what we have now at QB if CMR is the great QB guy he is suppose to be. It's feast or famine at that position. IMO if CMR is ever to win a NC at UGA we are going to have to get a very mobile QB. A lot of our offensive success over the last few years is great players making something out of nothing. How many times did Gurley reverse his field and make a great run? How many times did Murray run around for his life and make a great throw? Without these players we have what we have now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



stop it right now thug. you are bama property til saturday


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

riprap said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. There have been several coaches win the big game that started with a new team since he has been at UGA. One school has had two coaches go to the big game since he has been here. Some of our fans act like nobody is out there. Well...CJM was out there when there when nobody was available. So is another guy. BTW, that dumpster fire beat us last year.



you just proved the point for the anti richt crowd.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 7, 2015)

I would like to point out that both teams playing Saturday had QBs that couldn't start in the ACC. 

The SEC, Island of Misfit Quarterbacks. Where ACC QBs go to thrive (Jake Coker anyway). 

Georgia sucks.

Roll Tribe.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 7, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> I would like to point out that both teams playing Saturday had QBs that couldn't start in the ACC.
> 
> The SEC, Island of Misfit Quarterbacks. Where ACC QBs go to thrive (Jake Coker anyway).
> 
> ...




Agree 100%.  If Richt is an idiot for bringing in an acc reject, how did Bama wind up in the same position?  Maybe all coaches hit ( AJ And David Greene) and miss sometimes, see current rosters....


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You're a gentleman and a scholar Rip and you did indeed nail it in your assessment. The problem for us Dawg fans is not that we lost. It's that we lost so badly and the team's play was not indicative of what they are capable of. Had we lost in a closely contested game that would be acceptable though still painful. Sadly that was not the case. We played poorly in a game that was supposed to showcase the fact we are a contender. That may be the case late in November but right now I'm not seeing it. We look very vulnerable to teams like the Vols, the Gators and the Barn. Except for the Vols they all took a step forward this weekend and we made a giant leap backwards.
> 
> The Vols will be hungry for a win next Saturday and they will be keen as mustard. I hope the Dawgs are mad as Hades about their performance and that translates into a win.
> 
> ...



As one who sat in the stands in the rain last Saturday, the statistics don't tell the tale.  Our boys came in all hyped up cutting the fool.  Bamma, a desperate team with great talent, came in with a serious get to work attitude and it showed.  Our O line could not open running lanes and Lambert chocked many a good opportunity at key times.  To his credit, he didn't make the dumb decisions that Brice made.  As I have been told, Brice is cocky and thinks his arm can get him places where it can't.  He doesn't have Stafford level talent and even Stafford lost a couple with that attitude.  I think Brice's interceptions took more out of the team than any other problems Saturday.

I did however see that we are not that far from being equal to Bamma in talent.  We need our lines to gel and get better.  We need to be able to run the ball and take pressure off of Lambert.  We need Lambert to believe in himself and make the throws to breaking receivers.

We can and we will beat Tennessee. I think they will see the same buzz saw from Georgia that Bamma showed Georgia last Saturday.  Florida worries me more than Butch's boys.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I did however see that we are not that far from being equal to Bamma in talent.  We need our lines to gel and get better.  We need to be able to run the ball and take pressure off of Lambert.  We need Lambert to believe in himself and make the throws to breaking receivers.



Uga has talent but that talent isn't being coached up.

Bama flat out embarrassed Uga. I know Uga fans don't want to take the UT route but it's time for some changes in Athens. Richt and company fold up like a cheap suit in big games. Richt is good for 9-10 win seasons but will never be a perennial contender. If the boosters are fine with that then he's your man.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 8, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Nah Slayer boy, good try tho. I too remember Donnan and Goff.   And I do think Richt has improved the team over them.  But I'm not so dumb as to think HE is the only coach in college football.  You can if you want.  And as far as rooting for the Falcons and the braves.  I'm sorry man, everyone has problems.  And if you are as smart as you try to act, the Yankees haven't always been the highest paid team in baseball.  And even until just a few years ago, when they were, why didn't that money buy them 2 or 3 more rings.  The Dodgers now hold the richest team title and where are they.  So go fly that lame kite somehwere else.  You pretend like Richt is the best coach in football. And I really do admire your "I'm  Ga boy homerism. But so am I. Born here, and raised here. But I also ain't so dumb as to think that there are better coaches out there.  Who know, just becasue a coach sucks at 1 place don't mean he will suck somewhere else.  I despise Spurrier, but he has definitely turned USCe around too, and with lots less talent.  Itssafe to say that he could possibly win a National title at UGA.  Tell me why not, same as Saban.
> 
> You reply all big and tough and throw out your little man syndrome card, I'm a Ga Boy and love my teams card. OOOOOOO so what.  If you think Richt is the best coach ever, then OK.  I don't.  And I'm not the only one, so go cry and rant to your little grade school friends Slayer.  Elfiii seems to think Richt isn't the best, why not pitch your little hissy fit to him.  (which was very impressive btw).
> 
> Ok on a serious note. Who do you think the problem is then?  If the coach is over the team, and they play poorly or act dumb, who is to blame?  1 thing I have noticed with Richt, and you probably can't see thru your die hard Ga boy homerism glasses is that Richt will stick with a guy too long. It was clear to everyone watching the game that Lambert was in over his head, and he tried Ramsey for 1 series, ther is anothe rQB there name Bauta, why not give him a shot.  And even if Ramsey thru a pick on his first series, heck Lambert dropped the ball twice.  And yet Richt doesn't even act like it was a big deal.  But I'm sure you think thats ok.  I have coached before, the best player plays, regardless if he has 1 yr or 5 yrs experience.   Soooooo go ahead and drink that Richt kool aid man.  I still think it's ultimately his fault that the players are never ready it seems.



OUCH! Slayer tries to talk like hes the big man on here or that hes the know all but you whooped that dog and sent him back to his cage! 
Seriously though like Ive said before uga fans like yourself I can respect even though I hateeee uga. You show common sense unlike some of those who stick their chest out and shout and scream.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga has talent but that talent isn't being coached up.
> 
> Bama flat out embarrassed Uga. I know Uga fans don't want to take the UT route but it's time for some changes in Athens. Richt and company fold up like a cheap suit in big games. Richt is good for 9-10 win seasons but will never be a perennial contender. If the boosters are fine with that then he's your man.



9 or 10 he said


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 8, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Florida worries me more than Butch's boys.



This.  Florida is a matchup nightmare for y'all....and for LSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> This.  Florida is a matchup nightmare for y'all....and for LSU.



beating an undefeated Florida team in the dome will improve bamas chances with the committee.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> beating an undefeated Florida team in the dome will improve bamas chances with the committee.



impressive fo sho


----------



## bullgator (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, Florida and undefeated in he same sentence. Folks we are young with very little depth at many positions. We're 5-0 due to coaching and discipline.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

go gata 2015??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Nah Slayer boy, good try tho. I too remember Donnan and Goff.   And I do think Richt has improved the team over them.  But I'm not so dumb as to think HE is the only coach in college football.  You can if you want.  And as far as rooting for the Falcons and the braves.  I'm sorry man, everyone has problems.  And if you are as smart as you try to act, the Yankees haven't always been the highest paid team in baseball.  And even until just a few years ago, when they were, why didn't that money buy them 2 or 3 more rings.  The Dodgers now hold the richest team title and where are they.  So go fly that lame kite somehwere else.  You pretend like Richt is the best coach in football. And I really do admire your "I'm  Ga boy homerism. But so am I. Born here, and raised here. But I also ain't so dumb as to think that there are better coaches out there.  Who know, just becasue a coach sucks at 1 place don't mean he will suck somewhere else.  I despise Spurrier, but he has definitely turned USCe around too, and with lots less talent.  Itssafe to say that he could possibly win a National title at UGA.  Tell me why not, same as Saban.
> 
> You reply all big and tough and throw out your little man syndrome card, I'm a Ga Boy and love my teams card. OOOOOOO so what.  If you think Richt is the best coach ever, then OK.  I don't.  And I'm not the only one, so go cry and rant to your little grade school friends Slayer.  Elfiii seems to think Richt isn't the best, why not pitch your little hissy fit to him.  (which was very impressive btw).
> 
> Ok on a serious note. Who do you think the problem is then?  If the coach is over the team, and they play poorly or act dumb, who is to blame?  1 thing I have noticed with Richt, and you probably can't see thru your die hard Ga boy homerism glasses is that Richt will stick with a guy too long. It was clear to everyone watching the game that Lambert was in over his head, and he tried Ramsey for 1 series, ther is anothe rQB there name Bauta, why not give him a shot.  And even if Ramsey thru a pick on his first series, heck Lambert dropped the ball twice.  And yet Richt doesn't even act like it was a big deal.  But I'm sure you think thats ok.  I have coached before, the best player plays, regardless if he has 1 yr or 5 yrs experience.   Soooooo go ahead and drink that Richt kool aid man.  I still think it's ultimately his fault that the players are never ready it seems.





toyota4x4h said:


> OUCH! Slayer tries to talk like hes the big man on here or that hes the know all but you whooped that dog and sent him back to his cage!
> Seriously though like Ive said before uga fans like yourself I can respect even though I hateeee uga. You show common sense unlike some of those who stick their chest out and shout and scream.



Neither of you 2 idgits could send me to any cage. 

For one, EMU is a short chubby guy so he talks big behind the keyboard.. 

Like I've said before.. Only thing worse than a yankee is a southerner that pulls for yankee teams.. Like having a lame horse! And it's not Georgia Homerism.. I just don't jump on band wagons just cause a team is winning.. I bet you were a Chicago Bulls fan as well.. 

You think Richt has improved the team between Donnan & Goff? Heck, anyone with a pulse could see that.. Is he the best coach? Not even close! But what I'm not going to do is give up on him or this team after losing to Bama. Loud mouths come on a public forum screaming for his head and to get rid of him.. Guys that have no education and that barely make enough money to pay their bills.. The know it all's.. 

I guess you don't realize that we have a brand new OC and our DC is in year 2? Oooooooo... SO tell me what that OC has to work with at QB? He obviously was not impressed with our stable so he had to look for a transfer. Guess you didn't notice that either Mr Armchair Coach.. 

Since you are such a Dawg, why don't you get behind your team?

Also, I've yet to see a Thread From YOU wanting to talk about who needs to be fired from the Yankee organization after they were knocked out of the playoffs?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Guys that have no education and that barely make enough money to pay their bills.. The no it alls


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


>


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> beating an undefeated Florida team in the dome will improve bamas chances with the committee.



Your fate is in the Hands of that team from Mississippi.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Your fate is in the Hands of that team from Mississippi.



They play football in Mississippi?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> They play football in Mississippi?



And catch delicious bass on Mississippi State jigs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Also, I've yet to see a Thread From YOU wanting to talk about who needs to be fired from the Yankee organization after they were knocked out of the playoffs?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



The Yankees and Raiders SUCK.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The Yankees and Raiders SUCK.



So do Yankee Smackers!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2015)

Heck, I've decided to be like Slayer boy.  It's not Richt's fault.  Never is. I mean, heck we are better than the donnan dawgs.  And who care's if we lose every game from here on out.  Afetr all, we have 2 new coahes on offense and defense, and we have to give them at least 20 yrs to develop the players.  it doesn't matter that UGA  has more talent then 85% of the teams they play yet can't get it done.  I mean why blame Richt for that.  But for some reason Saban always seems to have his guys ready, and so does Miles.  But again, Richt is the best coach in the SEC, at least according to Browning Slayer.  And who cares that there have been 5 other coaches for other teams that have won a NC in Richt;s tenure at UGA.  We have to give him a chance to develop his guys.  Dang, some Dawg fans are so delusional.  Ya'll just wanna hate and just being satisfied that UGA will always be a 2, 3, or 4 loss team, and lose to awesome teams like Kensucky, Tennessee.  

Go Dawgs.  Keep playing that awesome football and keep Richt.  he's the savior of the Dawgs and there is absolutely no other coach anywhere in the world that could possibly be better than him.

that one was for you Slayer Boy.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> If this were any other business, and the Boss (Richt) was given the best employees, great facilities, best resources, and didn't produce at the top of the industry. Would he still have a job?
> 
> I think the "Who we gonna get" argument is tired and irrelevant. There is someone out there. You don't hold on to something thats not working, because of the fear of the unknown.



Now, now, Richt is the best coach in the world.  Ask Slayer


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Richt is a great guy


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Just curious what you guys would think about CMR if and its a big if, Florida wins the East with first year head coach CJM. That program has been a dumpster fire for the past three years or so. Would that make you look at CMR any differently. CJM has appeared to have changed the culture down there.



Nope CMR is better than Donnan, we happy he is the best coach in the world.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Now, now, Richt is the best coach in the world.  Ask Slayer



like a fly to fecal matter.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL, well since Slayerboy is the all knowing ultimate ga boy pride "love the dawgs no matter what they do" guy, I figured I would just listen to him.  It doesn't matter that Elfiii or Rip rap and a good many others on here think Richt leaving the UGA coaching position won't be the end to UGA football.  It just matters that I think that.  He is such a homer too, I'm so totally jealous.  He's such a homer that he don't know who to root for when UGA plays, Ga Southern, or Ga Tech. Cause God forbid him ever root against any team from ga.  

So I figured I'd play along with him and just be satisfied with mediocre coaching.  But Slayer boy knows it's not the coaches fault, that the team isn't prepared.  And Richt ain't about to bench anyone. regardless of how sucky they are.  That may cause a bad reflection on him and he doesn't want to be known as a mean coach or arrogant. he likes his never show emotion, stand by your man persona he has.  I mean after all as Slayer boy pointed out he is better than Donnan and Goff.  So what's the big deal.  


I just want to be as smart about coaching as Slayer.  He's soooooo awesome at it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 11, 2015)

Might finally be time to look around at a better coach. Or all these recruits we are getting completely over hyped by the Atl media?


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 11, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Might finally be time to look around at a better coach. Or all these recruits we are getting completely over hyped by the Atl media?



i can't believe you want to even think of getting rid of Richt.  Donnan nor Goff would have put up as good a game against the Vols.  heck no way Donnan or Goff would have given up 28 unanswered points.  I can't believe that any real dawg fan would want to try and find another coach.  Another 8 and 4 season looks good to the real dawg fans. It doesn't matter that Florida's new coah is doing a better job, all that matters is richt is better than Donnan or Goff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2015)

Even Donnan beat UT.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 12, 2015)

As a Vol fan, this thread makes me smile.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

Sgt Carter still does not have a signature win.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 12, 2015)

Y'all can get rid of Richt if you want to.  It could be a great move....if you hire the right replacement.  If you don't, you will regress right back to where you were pre Richt.

I believe what Slayer is trying to say is that there are ALOT more wrong choices out there then right ones.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs let's get behind Richt and this team!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Y'all can get rid of Richt if you want to.  It could be a great move....if you hire the right replacement.  If you don't, you will regress right back to where you were pre Richt.
> 
> I believe what Slayer is trying to say is that there are ALOT more wrong choices out there then right ones.



I like this guy. He's got spunk and he's a good coach. We could have gotten him back last December.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I like this guy. He's got spunk and he's a good coach. We could have gotten him back last December.



And he'll be gone in 4 years time.  I like him, too, but he seems to wear out his welcome everywhere he goes.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I like this guy. He's got spunk and he's a good coach. We could have gotten him back last December.



He needs a tan


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> And he'll be gone in 4 years time.  I like him, too, but he seems to wear out his welcome everywhere he goes.



he has a big mouf


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> And he'll be gone in 4 years time.  I like him, too, but he seems to wear out his welcome everywhere he goes.



If he tops the Bo Schembechler glory days the MI alumni faithful will put up with him 'til the cows come home down funky, funky Broadway.

We would be too "civilized" for the likes of him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

I like the guy at Vandy


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I like this guy. He's got spunk and he's a good coach. We could have gotten him back last December.





Oh look. It's a coach that actually wants to win a game


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Oh look. It's a coach that actually wants to win a game



He doesn't just throw his headset when it doesn't go his team's way. He smashes the whole stadium in the ground.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm hearing Sarkisian is available.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Y'all can get rid of Richt if you want to.  It could be a great move....if you hire the right replacement.  If you don't, you will regress right back to where you were pre Richt.
> 
> I believe what Slayer is trying to say is that there are ALOT more wrong choices out there then right ones.



And the list of bad coaches is a very long one.. 

Fire Richt.. Just don't complain when we look like the Vols over the last decade..


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Y'all can get rid of Richt if you want to.  It could be a great move....if you hire the right replacement.  If you don't, you will regress right back to where you were pre Richt.



That's where we are now...


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the list of bad coaches is a very long one..
> 
> Fire Richt.. Just don't complain when we look like the Vols over the last decade..



Look like the Vols the last decade?

UGA is 1 hours drive from one of the top 3 Mecca's of college football recruiting.  Get the boys in Metro Atlanta and have a good coach and you are a top 10 team every year with a shot at winning it all.  

Tennessee has no in state talent.  Maybe a few out of Memphis.  They must recruit Nationally. Anyone who can recruit worth a flip and coach worth a flip he will win 8 to 10 games every year with no problem.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

Hurd and Malone are from in state. 

I've always liked a firey coach over a guy who just walks the sidelines. To me they fire up and bring out the best of their players on game day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the list of bad coaches is a very long one..
> 
> Fire Richt.. Just don't complain when we look like the Vols over the last decade..



Uga should pony up the $ and go out and get a proven coach imo.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga should pony up the $ and go out and get a proven coach imo.



this^^^^^^.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga should pony up the $ and go out and get a proven coach imo.



I think they should stick with CMR the more I think about it. This forum is so much more entertaining mid season with him there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I think they should stick with CMR the more I think about it. This forum is so much more entertaining mid season with him there.



True dat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga should pony up the $ and go out and get a proven coach imo.





Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^^^.



Not going to happen... Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see it but it won't happen this year. Maybe if we lose to Missouri, Kentucky, Florida and Tech. I would say Auburn, but heck, I'm trying to be real here..


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 14, 2015)

nope, keep Richt til he dies or retires.  he's the best choice in College.  Great guy, loves the players, is better than the 2 previous coaches.  

on a side note, if UGA ever does grow some and get anoter coach, give him a 4 yr contract, and if he don't improve, then look again.  

But hey, there are a number of teams that would love to have a coach that at least wins 8 games a year consistantly.  Who wouldn't.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

most coaches could win 8 games a year at uga given the schedule, in state talent which it recruits, the fan base and facilities. I agree with the above stated opinion. Give them four years to show improvement over 8 wins as a base line; boot them if it dont work out. only do one year extensions after that to ensure annual goals are met. Richt is the problem. He can win 6-8 games this year, as long as it is 10 or more next year, all is forgotten.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> He can win 6-8 games this year, as long as it is 10 or more next year, all is forgotten.



No, it won't be.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> most coaches could win 8 games a year at uga given the schedule, in state talent which it recruits, the fan base and facilities. I agree with the above stated opinion. Give them four years to show improvement over 8 wins as a base line; boot them if it dont work out. only do one year extensions after that to ensure annual goals are met. Richt is the problem. He can win 6-8 games this year, as long as it is 10 or more next year, all is forgotten.



Great post 6.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I like this guy. He's got spunk and he's a good coach. We could have gotten him back last December.



I'd rather have his brother! And the way the Ravens are now he might listen to a good offer!


----------

